# Printer HP LaserJet Professional M1212nf_MFP stop print

## YuriyRusinov

After driver update my printer Printer HP LaserJet Professional M1212nf_MFP stop print, all jobs failed with state "Filter failed", file /var/log/cups/error_log shows that 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D [28/Aug/2014:03:07:12 +0400] [Job 2497] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"
> 
> D [28/Aug/2014:03:07:12 +0400] [Job 2497] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"
> ...

 ,

reemerging and restart cups, hplip, cups-filters does not help.

Any ideas

----------

## vasettoo

I use similar MFC - HP M1120 MFP - and its working with the drivers from http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/. The catch is that after some update to cups-filters its foomatic-filters were boken and I had to change my USE flags for it:

```
net-print/cups-filters -foomatic
```

See also my post on this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-975378-highlight-foo2zjs.html

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Sorry, I try to use it, but the same error was arise.

----------

## vasettoo

Did you remove all of the packages installed by portage prior to the new ones? Drivers in portage may interfere with the ones from http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Unfortunately not, today I try to do that.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

I did it, but nothing changes. I install hp using http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HPLIP#Printers_and_Faxes Now I try to manually download hplip-3.14.1-plugin.run from site, make sh hplip-3.14.1-plugin.run, all works fine, but when I try to run hp-testpage, message about missing plugin was arise, I try to (re)install plugin, but test page does not print and the same error "Filter failed" is arisen. Which way I have to install this plugin and where is my error ?

----------

